# Vorsicherung von Schaltschränken berechnen



## GOPL (29 November 2013)

Hallo,

ich stehe gerade vor der Aufgabe die Vorsicherungen für verschiedene Schaltschränke zu berechnen und stehe etwas auf dem Schlauch.

Und zwar habe ich Schaltschränke mit:

15kW
70kW
130kW
180kW 

Ich habe ein 400V/50Hz Netz und einen Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor von 0,9:
welchen cos phi nehme ich an? einfach 0,8? (Es sind viele Motoren vorhanden)

Kann ich jetzt einfach ganz normal meine Leistungsberechnungsformel verwenden?

Also:

I1= 15kW / (400V*Wurzel(3)*0,8 )
I1= 27A
Wenn ich dann noch den Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor berücksichtige bin ich bei
I1 = 27A*0,9 = 24,36A

Darauhin würde ich dann eine 32A Vorsicherung auswählen??

Muss ich die Längen der Zuleitungen noch in diese Betrachtung mit aufnehmen?

Meine Logik nach führen ja Längere Leitungen einfach zu größeren Querschnitten und nicht zu größeren Vorsicherungen? 

Danke euch !


----------



## MSB (29 November 2013)

Also in aller Regel hast du Typenschilddaten was deine Verbraucher denn so an Strom benötigen.
Diese Ströme addierst du, multiplizierst mit deinem willkürlich festgelegten Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor ... fertig.

Natürlich spielt gerade bei Motoren die Art und Weise des Anlaufs, also Stern-Dreieck/Direkt/Sanfantlauf/FU hier auch noch eine nicht ganz unerhebliche Rolle.

Beispiel Sicherung 15A Motor:
32A bei SternDreieck
63A bei Direktanlauf

Wobei selbst das nur Richtwerte sind, weil dann noch Faktoren wie Schweranlauf, also besonders große Massen (Ventilatore als relativ häufiges Beispiel) die beschleunigt werden müssen.
Oder auch sehr häufiger Anlauf, z.B. Krananlagen als typischer Vertreter.

Die Zuleitung wird primär mal bei Maschinen auf den theoretischen Nennstrom (nicht Sicherungswert) ausgelegt, und hier dann mit dem entsprechenden zulässigen Spannungsfall/Verlegeart/Umgebungsbedingungen/Kabel-Leitungstyp der notwendige Querschnitt ausgelegt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## GOPL (29 November 2013)

Alles klar danke dir schon einmal!

Weil die Problematik ist, dass alle Anlagenteile erst noch genau projektiert werden.
Ich habe jetzt nur von allen Unterlieferanten die Gesamtleistungsangaben.


----------



## ducati (29 November 2013)

MSB schrieb:


> Die Zuleitung wird primär mal bei Maschinen auf den theoretischen Nennstrom (nicht Sicherungswert) ausgelegt



Hmm, wie soll ich dass denn verstehen? Natürlich stellt sich immer die Frage, was war zuerst da die Henne (Sicherung) oder das Ei (Leitung)...

man kenn beides nicht losgelöst voneinander betrachten. wenn der TE ne Sicherung von 32A wählt, sollte natürlich die Leitung bei entsprechender Verlegeart und Kabelhäufung etc. auch auf die 32A ausgelegt werden, und nicht auf die 24,36A. Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?

Gruß.


----------



## Blockmove (29 November 2013)

@ducati
MSB meint den Nennstrom der Verbraucher und nicht den Wert der vorgeschalteten Sicherung / Motorschutzschalter.

Schönes Beispiel sind FU:
Ich hab nen Schrank mit 24 Stück 1,5kW Umrichter. Jeder mit MSS 6,3A abgesichert.
Man nimmt aber nun nicht 24 * 6,3A zum Absichern sondern eben 24 * 2,5A.
Das ganze dann natür noch mal Gleichzeitigkeit und Daumen mal PI.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Oll_Bell (29 November 2013)

"Natürlich spielt gerade bei Motoren die Art und Weise des Anlaufs, also Stern-Dreieck/Direkt/Sanfantlauf/FU hier auch noch eine nicht ganz unerhebliche Rolle.Beispiel Sicherung 15A Motor:32A bei SternDreieck63A bei Direktanlauf"...........und Länge der Leitung und Anlaufzeit


----------



## de vliegende hollander (13 Dezember 2013)

Hallo alle,

Ich bin neu auf diesen Forum und lese mit Interesse die Beiträge durch.

Was mir so noch einfällt ist das die Anlauf Gleichzeitigkeit auch berücksichtig werden muss.

Nicht zu vergessen ist auch das durch ein klein gewählte Gleichzeitigkeit Faktor es auch vorkommen kann das rechnerisch die Vorsicherung der Schränke kleiner werden kann dann der Kurzschlussschutz des Motors. Also Selektivität ist zu beachten so das die Vorsicherung selektiv ist zu Motor Kurzschlussschutz.

Jetzt verstehe ich das dass alles noch in die Sterne steht was es die Details angeht.

Würde auf deine stelle die E-Pläner verlangen und der Logik der Steuerung (wenn auf SPS Basis) so das du da ein anhaltungspunkt hast.

Sonnst hat man zu viel Chance etwas falsches zu wählen. (meine dann zu teuer mit große Querschnitt oder zu kleine Vorsicherung so dass die Verfügbarkeit nicht gewährleistet ist)

Bram van Berkel


----------



## de vliegende hollander (13 Dezember 2013)

Hallo alle,

 Ich bin neu auf diesen Forum und lese mit Interesse die Beiträge durch.

 Was mir so noch einfällt ist das die Anlauf Gleichzeitigkeit auch berücksichtig werden muss.

 Nicht zu vergessen ist auch das durch ein klein gewählte Gleichzeitigkeit Faktor es auch vorkommen kann das rechnerisch die Vorsicherung der Schränke kleiner werden kann dann der Kurzschlussschutz des Motors. Also Selektivität ist zu beachten so das die Vorsicherung selektiv ist zu Motor Kurzschlussschutz.

 Jetzt verstehe ich das dass alles noch in die Sterne steht was es die Details angeht.

 Würde auf deine stelle die E-Pläner verlangen und der Logik der Steuerung (wenn auf SPS Basis) so das du da ein anhaltungspunkt hast.

 Sonnst hat man zu viel Chance etwas falsches zu wählen. (meine dann zu teuer mit große Querschnitt oder zu kleine Vorsicherung so dass die Verfügbarkeit nicht gewährleistet ist)

 Bram van Berkel


----------

